# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Monitor-Test: Die besten Monitore für Gamer im Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Monitor-Test: Die besten Monitore für Gamer im Vergleich*

					Jede Menge neu getestete WQHD-Monitore für Gamer: Der HP X27i ist unser neuer Testsieger und glänzt nicht nur mit tollen Werten, sondern auch mit einem moderaten Preis. Ganz frisch mit dabei sind außerdem Bildschirme von Gigabyte, MSI, Asus, AOC, LG und vielen mehr.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Monitor-Test: Die besten Monitore für Gamer im Vergleich*


----------

